# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  أســــــــــــــــــرار العشيقات

## ss91

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أســــــــــــــــــرار العشيقات

قرأت هذا الموضوع في احد المنتديات واعجبتني معظم النقاط التي طرحتها المحاضرة لكن بعضها لم اوافقها عليها نقلته لكم يااعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي واتمنى ان يرد ويعطي رايه كل عضو يقرا الموضوع فضلا لاامرا لنعرف وجهات نظركم ..
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحياتي لكـل اعضاء المنتـــــدى 
دخلت دورة وكانت لمدة يوم واحد فقـط واسمها ( اسرار العشيقـات ) 
بكتب كل اللي استفدته من هاذي الدوره وأتمنى البنات يستفيدوا
الدوره تتحدث عن سبب تعلق الرجل بإمرأه اخرى غير زوجتـه وتكون هاذي المرأه ( عشيقتـه )
وعشيقتـه = حبيبــته
وياللأسـف يابنــــــــات ان اللي ألقت اللمحاظره تقول أن الكثير الكثير من العشيقـات هم في حقيـقة الأمر
متزوجـــــات
والبعض مطلقات وأرملات
والبعض بنات نـاس وجمعتهـا الصدفه مع زوجـك سواء كان في دوام او اي فرصـه ألتقوا فيهـاا
يعني مب شرط تكـون من بنـات ال...
علعموم يـابنات المحاظره فيها نوع من المواضيـع الجرئيه نوعـااا مـا ولكن مفيـده جدا جدا وخصـوصا في عصرنـــــا الحالي
انا بحط النقاط اللي ينقـال عنها مفاتيــــح الوصول لقلب الرجل لى لسان وحده محاظره دارسه في فرنسا ولها محاظرات وندوات كثيره 
وهالنقاط عباره عن 12 نقطـه بكتب عنها نقطه نقطه مع الشرح والايضاح وفي حال وجود مثال او قصـه بسردهاااااا لكم لان القصص اللي قالتها من خلال العشيقات اللي يزورونها للعلاج انا قلت العشيقـــــــــات 
وتسمى عشيقـه لانها تحــــــب وياللاسف انه احتمـّال يكون هذا اللي تحبــــه زوجـك
لانهــــــا على قولة المحاظره تحبـه بكل ذره موجوده فيـه تهيـم فيه هيـبسرد لكم قصـه قالتها لنـا هذي المحاظره قبل اقول النقاط وقبل ابدا بشرحها 
تقول ياطويلات العمـر 
جتها امرأه متزوجه وكانت بالفعـل ( ملكة جمـال ) تقول جتني تشتكي من خيانة زوجهـا مع وحده تشتغل وياه في الدوام 
وان هالمتزوجه انصدمت بخيانة زوجهـا لها ( لاتستعجلوا بالحكم على الزوج ) 
المهم 
تقول المحاظره
ان هاللي كانت وياه في الدوام قبيحـه بكل معنى الكلمه ومافيها ذرة جمـال 
اعجبت بهذا الرجل وحبـته وحطوا تحت حبتـه مية خط
في البدايه حاولت تلفت انتباهه ساعه تروح تقوله ابيكم تكلم لي فلان وساعه تقول له ممكن تشرحي هالنقطه المهم ماخلت عذر الى وسعت عشان توصل لهالرجــل 
كــــــل هذا وهي تعرف انه متـزوج بس حبتــــــــه وتبي توصل له بأي طريقــــــــه
المهم
الرجل حسّ ان فيه شي مب طبيـعي قالها يافلانه انا متزوج وأحب زوجتي قالت مابي منك شي
بس ابيك تعطيني القليـل من وقتك اذا كنت متضايقه اكلـمك فيـه < شفتوا دهاء ومكر الحريم عشان توصل لقلبـه بالهداوه
طبعا هو انحرج وما أبدى اي اعتراض
بعد فتره 
طلبت منه انها تقابله وقابلته وماصار بينهم اي شي تطورت العلاقه لأن وصلت انه..........
و افقدها عذريتهــااااااا
وهنيه ربطتـــــه
والقهر يابنـات انه راح وياها في الحرام ووقع في الزنـا اثناء فترة نفاس زوجته في بيت اهلهــااا
وهي استغلت هالفرصـه زين 
هالقصــه من قصص كثيره بتقرونهــا في الموضوع قصص حقيقـــيه واقعيـه تحدث في بيـــوتناااااا
انا ماقوووول اننـا نتشبـه في العشيقــــــات انـاااا بس بقولكم كيف قدروا يخطفوا ازواجكم
مستغلات نقاط ضعفكم الكثيررررره واللي تمارسونها بشكل يومي ويا ريلج وتخليـه يهجّ ويلقى وياها راحــــــته اللي فقدها وياج......
موضوع جرئ اعيـد وأكرر وبيكون هناك تلميـحات وكل امرأه ومتزوجه وحتى مقبله على الزواج بتفهمـها بذكائها الفطــري..
انا قلت ( لاتستعجلي بالحكم على الزوج ) ليـــــــــــش ؟؟
تدرون ليش 
لأن بعد فتره اكتشف الرجل ان زوجته تزور هالمركز للعلاج وللاستشارات الاسريه عشان تنقـذ بيت الزوجيـه من هالمرأه

تدرون شسوى ؟؟
ارسلهم فاكـــــــــــــس يقول فيه
زوجتي ماتريحني في ال........وهالمرأه ذقت وياها كل انواع الراحه لانها تستمتع وياي .......
تعيش وياي اللحظه بكل جوارحها .......... انا زوجتي اذا طلبتـهاااا لل .......... تحـاول تمثـل عليّ انها تستمتع ونا رجـل وأفهم انه مجرد تمثيــــل في تمثيـــــــل
انا اذا زرت فلانه يقصد العشيقـه <------ وتقول المحاظره انه كتب هاذي دنيتي وحياتي كلهــــااا
كلام ماقدر اكتبه بس افهموها ..... انه يعرف بكل نظره في عيونها وبخطوتها وبلمستها له انها تبيـــــــــــــــــــــه
هههههههه اسفه ماقدرت اكتب الكلام اللي وضحتـه
بس يبيـن يابنات مدى تولع الرجـــــل بال ........... ومهم جدا استجابة المرأه له ويشعر وياها انها ماتمثل انها فعلا عايشه وياه بمشاعرها وبعواطفها وناسيه كل شي في تلك اللحظــــه
يقول زوجتي ساعه تقولي يوووووه خلص بسرعه
او تقول كل يوم اغسل شعري 
او يحس انها شارده في تفكيرها ويوم ينتهي يسئلها ماكنتي وياي تقوله كنت افكر بولدي كان تعبانه واحليله
انا ما ألتمـس العذر لهذا الزوج واللي مثله ابدا
بالعكس يبيله قطع رقبه بس هو لقى له عذر يبرر له خيانتــه وزوجته هي اللي عطته هالعذر
أكبر خطأ ترتكبونه بحق ازواجكم
عيشي وياها اللحظه بكل جوارحها واستمتعي بكل ثانيه فيه خليه يحس انج انتي اللي ترغبين فيه مب بس هو اللي يرغــــب لان هالشي يثيره جنسيا ويخليه يشعر بالراحه
تخيلوا يابنات ان الرجل عده طاقه جنسيه ضعف المرأه احنا نتكلم عن الرجل الطبيعي في رجل طاقته اكبر من المعدل الطبيعي تخيلوا
الزمـن تغير يابنـات وحريم وانتوا مجبريــــن تغيرون اسلوبكم مب عشان ريلج وبس عشانج انتي بــــــــــــــــــعــــــــــ ــــــــد
بنات ببـدأ بكتـابة النقاط ال12 وبكتبهـا نقطه نقطه ويا الشـرح والتوضيح

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## ss91

😃😃😃😃😃

----------


## ss91

النقاط ال12 
(1)
العشيـقه تؤسس علاقـه لتسعـد فيها فقطـ فتنتقي كل تفاصيلهـا بدقـه 
شلون ؟
الشـرح 
انتي وغيرج من المتزوجات أو حتى المخطوبات والمقبلات على الزواج 
قبل الارتباط كانت حياتنا وأوقاتنـا 
نقضيها ويا الأهل ويا الصديقات ويا ممارسة الهوايات بالاهتمام بنفسي بشخصيتي بتطويرها بقرائة الكتب وغيره وغيره كنا نقضي أوقات طويله لأنفسنا ونشعر بالسعاده فهاللحظات اللي نقضيها ويا اهلنا وخواتنا وصديقاتنا ويا هواياتنا اللي نمارسها ويا دراستنا ويا كل شي نحبــــــــه ونستمتع فيه 
بعد الزواج والكثير منكم للأسف
تعطي زوجها كل وقتهـــااااا وحتى البعض تهمل بظهرها وبنفسها بمجرد انها شاغله تفكيرها بوين راح وويا منو جالس وياترا شو يسوي الحين وحتى تلقينها يالسه ويا أطفالها تدق عليه
وينك ؟؟
ياحريم ويابنات ترا الضغط يولد إنفجــــــــار
وحتى حبـج الزايد له واهتمامج المبالغ فيه ودلعج لـه يعتبر أحد انواع الضغطـ اللي يولد انفجار ومن ثم يؤدي الى مرحلة الطفـش ومن ثم الهـروب
العشيقــــه هو اللي يدلعـهااااا صحيح انها تدللـه بس بأشياء معينـه تلقى هي فيها متعتهـااااا 
بس تجبره انه هو اللي يدلعها ويهتم فيهـااا والبعض منهم ياخواتي يكتب اللي وراه واللي قدامه عشـانها
ماسئلتوا نفسكم لـيش ؟؟
المطلوب من كل وحده من خلال الفكره السـابقه ( 1 ) يعني اللي نبي نوصلـه 
إنج لاتتخلين عن صديقاتج ولا تتخلين عن ممارسة هواياتج ولا تتخلين عن أهلج ولاتتخلين عن اي شي تحسين في المتعـه فيـــه بمجرد اني تزوجت لاممكن انج تخففيــن بس انج تلغيـن هلأشيـاء اكبر خطـأ ترتكبيـنه في حق نفسـج
حاولي تخلقيـن معادله بين اهتمامج بنفسج واهتمامج بريلج انا ماقلت روحي الصالون وسوي تنظيف بشره عشان تنعميـن جلدج عشانه لأ لأ
سوي هالتنظيف عشان تشعري انتي بالاسترخاء عشان تشوفين ويهج في المرايه ونتي واثقه بنفسج تحسين انج يالسه ترفهين عن نفسج
بتقولين ماعندي وقت ؟؟
ياخواتي لو تدرون انتوا كم تضيعون اوقاتكم في التلفونات ومشاهدة التلفزيون بتنجنون
ماظن ان ماعندج وقت ولو مره في الشهر للترفيه عن نفسج يعني 12 مره في السنه معقووووووووووووووووول ماعندج
واذا انشغلتي بممارسة هواياتج الي تحبينها وتنظيم وقتج لج انتي وزيارة صديقاتج واهلج وحتى أهله وزيادة الروابط بينج وبينهم بتحسين انج سويتي شي لنفسج
( يعني بصحيح العباره : مايكون الزوج هو أكبر همي وإنشغالي )
واللي تهمـّـل ذاتهـا يا إخواتي مستحيــــــل تقنـع زوجهـا بذاتهـــااا وبوجودهـــااا 
إمليئ حياتج واشغليــهااا بكل مايعود بالفائـده لج انتي لج انتي لج انتي وحطوا تحتهـا مية خطـ
يابنـات حاولي انج ماتكوني على طبيعتج قدام ريـلج عشان مايعتبرج واحد من الربع
ترا العشيقه ماعمرها كانت على طبيعتهـا قدامـه مستحيـــــــــل
حسي من داخلج انه هالريال غريب عنـج بتقولين صعـب وليش أرهق نفسي ؟؟
يمكن في البدايه صعب بس بتتعودين عليـه لأنج متى ماطيحتي الميانه بينج وبيـنه شلتي كل الحواجز والحدود المفروض تكون موجوده في نطاق وإطار عش الزوجيـــــه
بقولكم مثال بسيـــط وشوفوا الفرق بين إمرأتين متزوجتيـن يعني ولا وحده فيهم عشيقــه


بقولكم مثال بسيـــط وشوفوا الفرق بين إمرأتين متزوجتيـن يعني ولا وحده فيهم عشيقــه


الزوجه الأولى : مطيحه الميانه ويا ريلها بقوه
أول مادق عليها : هاااااا جبت الملابس من اللاندري هات بطريقك حفاظات للياهل ترا ماعنده وبصوت كله خشونه وحدّه وارتفاع 
أول مايدخل البيت ( نفس الزوجه ) ها يبت الاغراض ولا نسيتها مثل كل مره واللبس اللي عليها هو يوم طلع كانت لابسته ويوم رجع البيت بعد لابسـته ( الرجل تهمه التفاصيـل )
طلع من الحمام واقفه وراه راح يجلس يتفرج على التلفزيون راحت وجلست وياه ياربيــــــــه وين اشرد من هالحرمــه
إتركيـه هو اللي يناديـج 


الزوجه الثانيه يدق عليها هلا روحي هااا شسويت اليوم في الدوام ( شفتوا الاهتمام ) عسا ماتعبوك يابعد روحي يعل التعب في قلب عدوينـك قبل لاتقفل السماعه ممكن حبيبي هات لنا وياك ( قالت ممكن وهات لنا ) ركزوا على العبارات ؟؟
أول مايدخل البـيت الابتسامه ( ولاحظوا يابنات انكم تكسبون أجر باللي تسوونه ) والابتسامه تبعث قي نفسه ونفسج البهجه والرضـاا 
لابسه لبس مختلف عن اللبس اللي شافها فيه يوم طلـع وحتى لون الروج متغيـر 
ابعدي نفسج عنه وبتشوفينه هو اللي ينساق لج بكل عواطفه 
والانسـان بغض النظر كان رجل او إمرأه بنت او ولد شايب ولا شاب يحبون الشخص المتفائـل المبتسـم
ونتي يوم تلبسين وتبتسمين وتتعطرين وتتدخنين كله عشانج انتي يابنت النـاس مب عشانه هو اتفقنـــــاااااااا


تخيلوا واحد من المتزوجين يحكي للباحثه عن عشيقتـه يقول حتى الأندر وير ينقط دهن عود ؟؟
وجسمها خالي تماما من الشعر ( شفتوا التركيز بالتفاصيل اللي تغفلونها )الخيانه اصبحت مرض متفشي ؟؟ ونا وياج بهالنقطه للأسف اصبحت شي متفشي وبعنـف
ونا حالي حـال غيري ومتزوجه مملجه
وأبي أحافظ على زوجي وأحافظ على بـيتي وأبعد عن كل السلبيـات اللي ممكن تأثر عليّ انا شخصيــااا 
انا قلت قولي كلام حلو نابع من مشاعرج انتي مب مجرد تمثيل والله انا سويت وعملت وماباقي شي الى وسويته قلت لج خطأ يابنت الحلال انج تضغطين على نفسج وعليه بهالحب لانه راح يكون منفر مب مقرب ابد
انا قلـت حبيـه واعشقي كل ذره فيه وهو يمشي قدامج تأمليــه اكيد هلانسان اللي هو ريلج فيه ميــــــــــــزه 
كوني صادقه وياه بمشاعرج مب تكون مشاعرج وعباراتج وسيلة ضغط لأ 
واتركي سالفة الخيانه الزوجيه وسالفة العبارات الرومانسيه وغيرها 
احنا نتكلم عنج انتي شخصيـــــااا ركزي بنفسج وتطويرها واستعيدي علاقاتج بربيعاتج واهلج ومارسي هواياتج واهتمامج بنفسج وقوي من ذاتج وشخصيتج عشان تكونين شخصيه مستقله مب تابـعه للزوج فقط 

كوني شخصيه متفائـله مبتسمــه تثير البهجه


اتمنى انكم فهمتوني لاني مب يالسه اقنعكم انكم تقولون كلام حلو

----------


## ss91

النقطه رقم ( 2 )
------------------------
تدرون شو الفرق بين العشيقـه والزوجــه 

الزوجـه : تجعلـه أهم شي في حياتهــااا < الخطأ بعيــنه
العشيقــه : تضيفــه لحياتهــااا يعني يعتبر شيء إضافي لا أكثر
والخطأ الفادح اللي تقع فيه أغلب المتزوجات وخصوصا في بداية حياتها الزوجيـه انها تقول لزوجها على سبيــل المثــال
- والله يافلان ترا انا كنت مضطهده في بيتنــا وأبيك تعوضني عن كل اللي انحرمت منــه 
- يافلان انا أخوي كان يصفعني ويطقني لين كرهت كل الرياييل أتمنى انك تفكني من هالعقده اللي سببها لي أخوي 
- يافلان أمي وابوي حرموني من حنانهم وابوي عمره مامسح على راسي ابي احسن بهالحنان وياك
تظـل تقــلل من قيمتهــا بهالكلام وتقلل من قيمة أهلــها 
في البدايه بيعطيهــا حنان يمكن شهر يمكن شهرين يمكن 3 واحمدي ربـج بعد بس بعديــن ؟؟
وعلى لســان المحاظره بالحـرف الواحد بيكون هو أول من يدوس عليـــج
ماراح يحس ان وراج ظهر ومابيحس ان لج قيمــه أصلا طول ماانتي محتاجه له وتظهرين له مدى حاجتـج لوجوده في حياتج فهمتوني ؟؟
طيب شو المفروض اقوله وشو المفروض أسويه ولو كان مجرد كلام بس على سبيل تقوية فروعي 
- تدري يافلان مره اخوي بالغلط يت ايده على ظهري بقوه وجلس طول اليوم يعتذر مني 
- والله ابوي مامثله ريال عمري ماطلبت شي الى ووفره لي وعمره ماحرمني من شي ياليت كل الأباء والامهات مثل ابوي وامي 
- تخيـل مره من المرات ربيعتي في المدرسه سبتني ابوي وامي راحوا لأهلها لين البيت يهاوشونهم ومن يومها وهالبنيه مب قادره ترفع راسهااا
واللبيــب بالإِشاره يفهم واكيد راح يفهم ان وراج ظهر وسند وعزوة حاولي تقوين من نفسج ومن ذاتج ومن شخصيتج وعلاقتج بأهلج بصديقاتج بكل من حولج 
راح يفكر مليون مـره قبل حتى يمـّسج بكلمــه ممكن إنها تجرحج

----------


## ss91

النقطه رقم ( 3 )
وهالنقطه وايد مهمه اخواتي

العشيقه : تحبه كما هو بكل مالديه من أخطاء وبدون أن توجه اليه النقد الدائم ولاتشعره ابدا بتأنيب الضمير
لزوجه : تنشغل وتصب اهتمامها باحداث تغييرات جذريه في حياة زوجها لكي يتناسب مع ذوقها ومستقبلها ومصالحها
شلون ؟
اذا كان الزوج تنقصه الشهاده الجامعيه على سبيل المثال تجلس تلّح عليه بشكل مستمر انه يكمل دراسته واحتمال كبير تكون الفكره غير وارده في ذهن الزوج فيشعر بالضغط اللي يولد للهروب
وماتتخيلون يابنات كم ان الرجل لايحب الطبع اللحوح ولا يحب ان يشعر بأنكي تفرضين عليه شيئا وخصوصا اذا كان هذا الشي هو غير مقتنع فيه تماما
يعني اتركيه على راحته وتقبليه كما هو واذا أردتي ان تطوري من شخصية زوجكي عليكي القيام بذلك بطريقة صحيحه وغير مباشره ولايشعر بأنك تضغطين عليه بها
ومتى ماضغطتي عليه عليج وعلى أرائج ومقترحاتج السلام وحتى وان قلتي انا عشان مصلحته
بحكيلكم قصه قالتها المحاظره والمحاظره اسمها ناعمه الهاشمي 
قالت واحد متزوج هو وزوجته في السياره وكانوا رايحين عرس في منطقه بعيده عن المنطقه اللي هم ساكنين فيها مسافة ساعتين تقريبا 
وصلوا للمنطقه وظلوا يدورون البيت 
راحت الزوجته قالت له : يابن الحلال لاتفرفر فينا وتصدع براسنا شوف لك تاكسي وقوله الشارع وهو بيدلك 
أهاااااااااا
غضب الزوج غضبا شديدا وتخيلوا انه رجعها لبيتهم وقالها والله مافي روحه هالعرس شفتوا الاسلوب الخاطئ في اختيار العبارات كيف يؤدي الى توليد مشاعر الضغينه والحقد بين الزوجين الى ان تصل الى الكراهيه للأســـــــف
الزوجه تقول والله ماكنت أقصـد بس انا ماكنت أبي اتعبــه 
طيب ( الأجدر بها انها تستخدم اسلوب يوضح حرصها عليه وعلى تعبـه وليس بصيغة أمر أو صيغه تنقص من قدره أمامج
ومن خلال كلام المحاظره يااخواتي ان كمية كبيره من العشيقات يروحون يحضرون محاظرات فقطـ لكي تعزز من علاقتها بعشيقها وكيف تكسبـه بأسلوبها وشطارتهــاا
وكل أمرأه فينا تحمـّل من الذكاء الفطري مايكفيها انها تحدد الاسلوب الصح اللي تتعامــل فيه ويا ريلهـــــــااا
بقولكم قصـه قالتها المحاظره قبل اكتب النقطه الرابعة 
في البدايه وجهت سـؤال للموجودات وكان الأغلبيه منهم متزوجات والقليل جدا مملجـات 
السـؤال ياحريم ويابنات اذا اكتشفتي ان زوجك يخونك بتصارحينـه وبتتركين له البيــت
ولا بتسكتيــن وتفكرين بحـل لهاذي المشكـله???
المعظم قالوا بصارحه واللي تقول بذبحه واللي تقــول باخذ عيالي وبترك له البيــت واللي واللي
وغيــــره من الردود اللي اعتبرتهــاا المحاظره انهـا 
تسبــب خساره لج انتي ولا تعود عليـج ولا بواحد بالميــه من الفائــده 

السبب ؟ 

السبب
- انج تركتي له البيــت 
طيب هو هذا اللي الزوج يبيــه تعطينه مجال ومتسع من الوقت يقضيه ويا العشيقه وبيقول مصيرها بترد بترد 
- انه بيقول خلاص مادامها عرفت واكتشفت الأمر صار الأمر عادي وبتتقبلــه رغمـا عنهااا ...
- من الخطـأ الكبير انج تواجهيــنه ....
اسمعوا هالقصــه وكانت لإحدى النساء المتزوجات اللي تعرضت لخيانه من زوجهــا وراحت تتعالج عند هالمحاظره 
تقول اكتشفت في يوم من الأيام ان زوجها يكلم وحده في الجـوال انصدمـت صدمة كبيره ولو انها تقول كانت حاسه انه يخونها
تدرون شو ســوت وشوفوا الذكاء والفطنه
كانت تحط له مسجل صغير وتسجـل مكالماتها وبشكل يومي وبعد انتهاءه تسمـع شو يقول
وفإحدى المكالمـات جلس يشتم في زوجتــه تخيلوا يقول عنها دبيـــه وخايسه وغيره
المحاظره تقول ان هالزوجه كانت تتصل فيها وهي منهاره تماما
وبعد مرور فتره حطت جميع الأشرطه المسجله في صندوق وكتبت عليها عباره ابيك تسمع الأشرطه
وخذت عيالها وراحت بيت أهلهــااا
أول مادخل الزوج يدور على حرمته مالقاها ولقى الصندوق وسمع الشريط الأول إنجن والشريط الثاني والثالث وغيره وغيره تقول المحاظره
ان الزوج كسر جميع موبايلاتــه لاااااا و شو سوى بعد ماخلى أحد الى وراح له يتوسط له ان زوجته ترد له لأنه شعر بأن بعد هلاشرطه والتسجيلات والكلام مستحيـــــــــــــــل ترجع له
انهار تمـاما ... وقال بكتب لها البيت باسمها بس ترد لي ... بعيش خادم تحت ريولها بس ترد لي
تخيلوا ؟؟ ... لأنه شعر بفداحة الجرم اللي ارتكبـــــه بحقهااا .. وخصوصا بعد سماعه الاشرطه ولولا صبرها وتحملها ماكانت سجلت هلأشرطه وخلته يوصل لمرحلة الانهيار اللي من بعدها
تــــــــااااااااب تمــــــاما ......
النقطه اللي ابي أوصلها لكم أخواتي ...ان اي امرأه تكتشف خيانة زوجها .. للعلم انها اصبحت ظاهره منتشره ومتفشيه بشكــــــل كبير يعني انتي مب اول ولا آخر وحده يخونها زوجها
لازم تصبرين وتحافظين على بيتــج وبذكائج تقدرين تبعدينه عنهـا ......

----------


## ss91

النقطه (4)

العشيقــه .... سعيده ومبتهجه تشعر بالثقـه والغرور وتشيـع حولها جو من التميز لأنها بكامل ثقتهـاا
الزوجه .... بارده كئيبـه شاكيه وغير راضيه عن نفسها او بيتها او حتى زوجهــا ....
ذكرنا في النقاط الأولى ان لازم يكون عندي اقتناع بذاتي عشان اشعر بالثقه بنفسـي والشعور بالثقـه بالنفس يولد الإحساس بالسعاده والتفاؤل
يعني ( الرضا عن الذات ) وأي شخص سواء كان رجل او إمرأه لم يشعر بالرضا عن ذاته فقد الثقـه في نفسـه ومن ثم يفقد الشعور بالسعاده والتفاؤل وهالشي ينعكس بأثاره السلبيه على حياته سواء كان في البيت او العمل
طيب احنا يهمنا الحين البيـــت .....
قبل تهتمي ببشرتج وقبل اهتمامج بالحركات الرومانسيه وقبل كل شي حاولي تهتمي بذاتج من الداخل
ثقي بنفسج وارضي عنها تمام الرضا
اشعري بالبهجه والتفاؤل والسعاده ....كوني امرأه مبتسمـه مشرقه
بقولكم مثال عن الزوجه الكئيبــه... ياربيـــه شوفوا كيف كرشتي طالعه.... العيال مايدرسون ... البيت مافيه اغراض . ريلي مايطلعني . فلانه عندها شغالتين نا ماعندي ولا شغاله
تظل تحبط من نفسها الى ان تصل الى مرحلة الاكتئاب ... ولا تظنون ان هالشي مايوصل الى الرجل يوصل له ويكتشفه بكل سهوله وهالشي اللي يؤدي الى هروبه الى احضــان إمرأه أخرى يشعر معها بالنفاؤل والسعاده امرأه ماتتشكوى امرأه تحسسه ان الدنيا بخيـــر .. مبتسـمه عذبه رقيقــه تتفجر سعاده
المطلوب من خلال هالنقطه ... ركزي على الأشياء الإيجابيه في حياتج واصرفي النظر عن السلبيات وخلي في بالج شي واحد مافي حياة كامله على هالوجود ومتى مانظرتي الى الاشياء الايجابيه بتشعرين بالرضا عن الذات اللي بيولد لديج شعور بالثقه والسعاده
ابتسمــي.... ابتسامة رضا .... ابتسامة سعاده ... ابتسامة كلها تفاؤل
دخل ريلج ابتسمي له ... قوليله نكته ... حاولي تخلينه يشعر بالسعاده طول مانتوا جالسين سوا
ياكثر الاشياء الايجابيه من حولنا واحنا نصرف النظر عنها ونركز على السلبيات ... ناس غاويه نكد
وعلى فكره ... الإنسان بطبعه يميــل الى الشخص المبتسم ويهرب من الكئيــب ... لاننا اصبحنا في زمن كثرت المشاكل فيه وكلن يدور على راحت بالـه عرفتوا ليه رجالكم يخونوكم ؟
رحتج له بأنج اكتشفتي خيانته هالشي يزيد الأمر ســـــــؤ....
هالنقطه جرئيه ومن بعدها بتبدأ سلسلة النقاط الجريئه نوعا ما....

النقطه رقم ( 5 )

العشيقه ... تشعر بالرغبه نحوه وتقوم بعمليـة ال ج ن س من أجل لذتهـا الخالصـه لإرضاء ذاتها
الزوجه ... تقوم غالبـا بعملية الحب للإبقاء على صورة الزواج او الخوف من فقدان شريك الحيـاه
معلومه مهمه قالتها المحاظره ... ويمكن البعض يعلم بها
ان عملية الجنس للمرأه تعادل عدة عمليات تجميل وشدّ للبشـره ... تغنيكي عن جميع مستحضرات التجميل
سبحان الله ...
تقول المحاظره ... ان العديد من الأزواج يشتكون من زوجاتهم أثناء عملية الجماع .
لمـاذا ؟
يقول تتأوه وتنفعل ولكن أشعر بأنها تمثــل ؟؟ .... لاحظوا ذكاء الرجل في إكتشاف حقيقة الجماع وما إذا كان نابع من رغبه حقيقـيــه
وبعض الأزواج يقول .....كل ما طلبت منها ان ....... تختلق أعذار
وبعض الازواج يقول ان الزوجه تسئله اثناء الممارسه هااااا خلصت ؟؟؟
هاذي حقايق يابنات المحاظره جابتها من بيوتنا شي واقــعي
وبعض الازواج يقول .....لما اطلبها لل ..... للأسف القاها غير مستعده والشعر موجود في .....
وبعض الازواج يقول .....أتمنى مره هي اللي تطلب ال.... وليس انا اللي يقوم بذلك
وتقول المحاظره ان احد الرجل يقول ما ان افتح الباب على عشيقتي حتى تفاجئني بأن تقوم هي بخلع كل ملابسي من شدة حبها وشوقها لي.....
المطلوب من خلال هالنقطه لكل زوجه ...
استمتعي باللحظات الحميميه بينج وبين ريلج .. بكل جوارحج وبكل مشاعرج
انسي همومج في لحظتها وانسي كل شي ... اذا ولدج الصغير يبكي لاتفكرين فيه ساعتها ماراح يموت
ركزي بطاقتج ومتعتج فقط في تلك اللحظـه 00 اتركيها نابعه من رغبه جنسيه حقيقيه وليست مصطنعه او تمثيل ... لان كما ذكرت مسبقا الرجل بذكائه يفهم انج تمثلين عليه وراح يفقد عنصر المتعه وياه
وتركيزج بالعمليه الجنسيه لمتعتج انتي وليس لمتعت الزوج فقط ... وفري طاقاتج وانسي همومج في لحظتها وكوني في بعض الاوقات المبادره لهالعمليه بعد ان تكوني جاهزه لها نفسيا وجسديا
وتذكري بان هالشيء يعود بالفائده عليج انتي ...
تقول المحاظره....
تأملي زوجك بكل حب انظري اليه وتذكري مزاياه تذكري مواقفه الجميله اعشقيــــــه ...حطي ايدج على خدج وطول ماهو ماشي تأمليــــه بحب وشوق
لكي تكسري البرود اللي تسلل الي حياتكم وخصوصا للي متزوجات من فتره طويله ...
ذوبي من كل لمسـه يلمسج اياها مب تمثيـل ... لا لا مشاعر صادقه وجياشه نابعه من حب
تصرفي مع زوجك بقلب وعاطفه حقيقيــه ...
و هذي قصه قالتهــا المحاظره تهمكم ...
تقول .....




تقول ....



واحد متزوج وزوجته انجبت له طفــل ... المهم بعد انتهاء فترة النفاس ... قام بممارسة الجماع
وانصدم الزوج من ان المنطقه قد تغيرت عليه تماما وشعر بالاحباط الشديد



ماتتخيلون اهمية الجنس لدى الرجــــل ...



وتقول المحاظره ان معظم الرجل يعبرون عن حبهم لزوجاتهم أثنــاء الجماع بالممارسه وليس شفويا



نرجع لقصتنــااا



بعد شعوره بالاحباط ....



لان كما ذكرت المحاظره بان الرجل قد يصيب بالاحتقان اذا لم يفرغ .... وخصوصا اذا استثاره شيء ما
ولهذا السبب لاتستغربون خيانة بعض الازواج لزوجاتهم مع شغاله قد تكون أقل نظافه وأقل جمال



وكما ذكرت المحاظره ... الانسان الجائع يكتفي بكسرة خبز لتملي بطنه ...



نرجع لأخينا بالله


وجد له عشيقه وكان سعيد معها ومرتاح تمام الراحه ... وبعد مرور فتره قالت له انا مسافره اروح اشوف عيالي انصدم الزوج كيف عندج عيال والمنطقه سليمه مية بالميه



ونا زوجتي من أول طفل ...؟؟



تخيلو قالت له انا بعد كل عملية ولادة اسوي عملية تجميليه ...



الرجل ماكان يفهم ان فيه عمليات تجميليه للمنطقه اصلا ... على طول راح لحرمته وقالها لازم تسوين عملية تجميليه ... مو كان الأجدر بها تسويها وتقابله وهي مستعده لعملية الجماع



وعلى فكره ياحريم ... ياكثر هالنوع من العمليات التجميليه واللي تجرى يوميا يعني مامنها خوف بس تعود بالفائده عليج وبالمتعه ولريلج والزمن تغير وتطور ... واصبح هذا النوع من العمليات سهل جدا وبامكانج تردين بنفس اليوم للبيت .... مهم تحافظين على المنطقه الحميميه مهم جدا مهم جداوحريم تذكروا أن اذا واجهتج اي مشكله يختلف حلها من زوج لآخر ... يعني آخذ الحل اللي يناسب تفكير زوجي وشخصيته لانه اذا كان العكس ممكن تصير لج مشكله




وبوضح هالشي من خلال هالقصـه

----------


## ss91

القصـه



أمرأتان متزوجتان .. وحده زوجها مثقف ومتفتح ومتفاهم والآخر عكسه تماما


هالحرمتيـن .. الله ابتلاهم بزوجين يخونوهم ..


المرأه اللي زوجها متفتح ومتفهم ومثقف ..
حبت تشغل زوجها عن المرأه اللي تخونه بدون ماتصرح له باكتشافها لخيانته .. تشغله فيها هي
شلون ؟
كانت مره تتكلم جوال وهي متعمده هالحركه وما ان دخل زوجها الى قفلت الموبايل ومسحت كل الارقام
قامت وراحت المطبخ والزوج قلبه حسّ ان فيه شي مو طبيعي فتش موبايلها شاف كل الارقام ممسوحه وطبعا ماعنده شي يمسكه عليها .. ترك عشيقته وتفرغ لمراقبة زوجته اللي اصلا ماكانت تخونه ولا هم يحزنون اللهم حركه تجننــه فيها وتشغله عن عشيقته


والثانيه سوت نفس الحركه زوجها كفخها تكفيخ ووداها بيت أهلها



اللي نبي نوصله هنا .. انج ما تتبعين الى الحلول اللي تناسب شخصية ريلج فقطـ فلشخصيات مختلفه وبالتالي الحلول تختلف
النقطه رقم (6 ) 


- العشيقه تستشعر العلاقه الجنسيـه بكل مشاعرها واحاسيسها ...
- الزوجـه .. تمثــل غالبــاا ...

لاحظتوا الفرق يابنـــات ... بين تمثيل االزوجه ... ورغبة العشيقه الحقيقـيه .. والتي يشعر بها الزوج وتضفي على العمليه متعه تفوق مايشعر به وهو مع زوجتــه

وذكرنا مسبقا اهميـة الجنس لدى الرجل 


نعود لموضوعنا

يقول أحد الأزواج للمحاظره 

اكتشفت ان هناك عدة طرق جميله في عملية الجنس لم أكن أحلم بها حتى من خلال عشيقتي وعشيقتي ضعوا تحتها الف خط 

ويابنات تذكروا ان هالعشيقه ليست من بنات الليل كما قلت سابقا ... في الواقع ان الرجل لا يلجأ الى بنات الليل .. العشيقه قد تكون جاره او زميلة عمـل او القتى بها صدفه يعني بنـات ناس
والرجل يلجأ لهالنوع من العلاقات بكل أمان .. خوفا على صحته من الامراض أيضا

نعود لموضوعنا .. يقول الزوج اكتشفت ان هناك طرق جميله وعديده لم امارسها مع زوجتي ..
تشعرني وكأني في الجنه

وتقول المحاظره ...
إن العشيقه تبحث عن لذتها ومن قوة هذا الشعور تذهب الى المكتبات وتقرا الكتب الخاصه بالعلاقات الحميميه ( وهذا ما أدعو اليه ) وتقرا القصص وتاخذ خبرات تكتسبها من خلال ماتقراه وتقوم بتطبيقــه لتكسر الروتين حتى في عملية الجنس ..

ويامتزوجه وياللي تقرين كلامي هناك العديد من الكتب والمواقع اللي تكتب في المواضيع والحياه الجنسيــه ...مستحيل تغمضين عيونج طول العمّـر الدنيا تغيرت ولازم تتثقفيــن جنسيــااا

اثناء شرح المحاظره سئلتها امرأه وكانت في الثلاثينــات من العمر ...
انا زوجي من النوع الشديد وماعمري مارست وياه حركات وغيره ... اذا فاجئته بحركه غريبــه بيسئلني من وين تعلمتي هالحركه

قالت قوليله
- لاني احبك ومهتمه براحتنا اشتريت كتاب وقريت فيه هالحركه ...
- أو قوليلـه شعرت فيها بالغريزه وقلت اطبقها وياك


اللي ابي اوصله من خلال هالنقطه ...

حاولي تكسرين الروتين بتجديد الحركات اثناء العملية الجنسيه وتقول المحاظره انه يكفي يوم واحد كل اسبوعين تخصينه بلقاء جنسي مميز .. وهناك العديد من الكتب والمواقع اللي تفيتقول المحاظره ...
اذا كنتي اثناء فترة النفاس ... سيلجأ الرجل بطبيعة الحال الى العاده السريه

تقول المحاظره ..من الخطأ ان تهمل الزوجه زوجها جنسيـــا اثناء فترة النفاس ويكون بعلمكم ان اغلب الخيانات الزوجيه تقــع اثناء هذه الفتــره ...

لذلك عليـك ان توفري له الراحه الجنسيــه أثنا فترة النفاس بالطرق الحلال ... وان لاتجعليــه يستخدم يــده أثناء عملية الاستنماء .. لان يد الرجل خشنــه وسيعتاد على يده وبمرور الوقت يستغني عنكي لذلك استعملي يدكي الناعمه أو أي طريقة حلال ...تجعله يشعـر بالراحه .. وهذا واجبــك كزوجــه
وإذا كنتي بعيده عنـــه ..

بإمكانك ممارسة الجنس على الهاتــف ...وتقول المحاظره ان الزوج والعشيقه يقضون أوقات طويله في ممارسه الجنس على الهاتــف .. وتقول من خلال مكالمات جنسيه سمعتها ان العشيقه تستخدم عبارات حميميه تجعل الرجل يشعر بالنشوه والراحه وغالبا تكون هي المبارده لذلك ..

بنات هذي حقائق للأســف ... ويعلم الله اني اكتبها لكم والقشعريره تصيب جسمي

ولـأن الشيطــان شاطــر .. يذكرج بأطفالج وبهمومج وبكل شي اثناء الممـارسه عشان يحرم ريلــج ويحرمـج من المتــعه ... فيؤدي هالشي للخيــانه

والريـال ماراح يدور على انثى غيرج .. احيان الأنثـى هي اللي تـروح له وياكثرهم هالزمن

والمحاظره كانت تتحدث عن الأمور اللي تسويها العشيقه تخلي زوجك وغيره يتعلق فيها ويحبها واتمنى كل وحده تاخذ مايناسبهــاا .. لأهمية هالدوره

وابتعدوا عن العبارات اللي تحبط من الهممّ .. بالعكس كونوا يد وحده تعاونون بعض فيها وتعينون بعــض
بقولكم قصــه قالتها المحاظره ....

----------


## ss91

بقولكم قصــه قالتها المحاظره 000 

زوجه تشـك بزوجها 00 وحاسه انه على علاقـه بإمرأه 00 وكان هناك فعلا بوادرعلاقه بالنسبه للزوج 

الزوج رايح الدوام 00 وكان مفروض الدوام ينتهي علساعه 2 ويرجع البيـت صار شي طارئ في دوامه خلاه يجلس للساعه 6 والحرمه تتصل من بدتالساعه 2 ونص وطبعا هم مايرد عليها مشغول 

فضت البطايه قفل جواله 00 والحرمهتدق ولاحياة لمن تنادي 

طبعا الحرمه شاكه في زوجها وهو على حظه جدّ أمر طارئخلاه يجلس في دوامه ويتأخر وعلاوه على ان الجوال مافيه بطاريه وطافي 000 

الزوجه طبعا في ساعتها ماتتخيلون الوساوس اللي جتها والاسئله اللي جننتهاوكله بفعـــل الشيطان وســوء النيــه 

خذت عيالها وراحت بيت أهلهااا 000 وهيغاضبه وزعلانه وفراسها مية جني 00

طيب الزوج 00 طلع من الدوام تعبان وهلكوهياحرااااااااااااااام 00 يبي أحد يواسيــه 00 
أحد يطب طب عليــه 000 أحديريحــه من هالتعب اللي كان فيــه 00
أول ماطلع حط جواله فبطارية السياره 00ويدق على زوجته وهو فكامل ابتسامته 

يبي يسئــل شو مجهزه له شي ياكلــه 00يسولف معها يسئل عن عياله 00
الى تقفــل السماعه بويهه 000 أفــاااااا 

يدق مره ومره ومره 000 وتقفــل 00 طيب طيب أوريها اللي شاكه فيني وتحسب انيالعب بذيلي ونا من الصبح هلكوني في الدوام 000 

على طول 000 دق على 00000 
بس رنه وحده 00000000 هلا والله ياعمري 00 وينك ياقلبي ولهت عليك من الصبح ادقعليك وجوالك مقفل 00 انشغل بالي والله 000 اهم شي انك طيب مافيك شي 




اللي ابي أوصله من خلال القصه السابقه 000 وركزوا 00 أخواتي 

اسئلـة الشك 00 وينك 00 وليش مقفل الجوال ؟ 00 وينك الساعه 12 00 وهالنوعمن الأسئله اللي تشعر الزوج بأنه بمحضر استجواب 00 تدفعــه للخيانه 00 وحتى إذاماكنت الفكره براسه انتي تخلينهــااا براســه يعني تدفعيــنه للخيانه 000 

وبيقــول 00 هي خاربــه خاربــه خلونا نعميهــاا 

فعلا يابنــات 00الرجل يحس ان المرأه باسئلتها وتكرار الاسئله عليه تحسسه بانعدام الثقه فيــهوتخليه يشعر بأنج تشكين فيــه 000 ويمكن الزوج يكون بريء من هذا الشي تماما ونقي 00بس انتي تدفعيــنه 00 بأسئلتج وشكوكج وإلحاحج المتواصل وحتى بنظراتج 000 

المطلــوب 00 إشعريه بالثقــه 00 اشطبي الأسئله من حياتج 00 خليه يتنفـسشوي يابنت الحلال 00 احسني النيــه يابنت الحلال 
كنتي جالسه ويا أطفالج علىسبيل المثال 00 وقلتي يالله خلني اشوف وينه هالريال 00 وتدقين وطبعا هو ما إن يشوفرقمج على شاشة موبايله بيعرف على طول انج بتسئلينه وينك 00 فراح يطنش اتصالج 000يابنت الحلال جالسه ويا اطفالج العبي وياهم وتونسي واقري كتاب لهم بصوت مسموع منهاتستفيدي وتفيديهم 00 شوفي برنامج مفيد 00 اي شي تشغلين فيه وقتـج 00 

نعودللمطلوب 

اشعريــه بالثقه 00 الثقــه 00 
استغلي أي فرصه عشان تقولينقدامــه 00 آآآآه بس لو كل الرياييل مخلصين مثل زوجي حبيبي 00 زوجي هذا ياربيـــــهمافي منه 000 ارسلي له مســج بين فتره وفتره لتعزيز هالثقــه على سبيل المثال 
فديتك يا أخلص وأوفى بشر خلقــه ربي 00 

تــدرون 000 

هالكلمــاتتقوي من علاقتكم إضافـه انه متى ماكــان الزوج يخون بعيد الشر والشريرات بيشعـربعقــدة الذنــب اللي بتخليــه يترك هالعشيقـــه 000 وشعوره بالذنب كافي إنــهيقتـل أي بوادر00

----------


## ss91

النقطه رقم (7 )


العشيـقه 00 هي المرأه التي تضاجع الرجل من أجل لذتها 00 لاتتسائل عن عدد لقاءاتــه بها ولا تتسـائل عن استغلاله لها حتى لو غـاب فترة طويلــه 

غير متذمـره 

- الزوجـه 00 تشعــر بلإستغلال والقهر غالبــا خلال العلاقة الجنسيــه 00 

يازوجات 00 هذا كلام فيه مئات وآلاف الحالات 00 ماقالنا هاكلام من فراااااااااغ 00أشياء موجوده في ارض الواقع 00 

نعود لحديثنـــااا 00 

تقول إحـدى الزوجات تشتكي من زوجهــااا 00 وتقول 

أشعــر بأنه يغتصبــني 000 

وكما قلنا مسبقــا 00 إن الرجل بذكائه الفطـري ينعكس لديه شعورها بعدم الراحـه وكأنها تغتصــب 
وحتى وإن لم تصرح بهذا الشـي 00 

تخيــلوا 00 ان إحدى المتزوجات طلبــت من زوجها يشتري لها موبايل 00 وإلا لن أمارس 

معك الجنـس >>> شفتوا تتشرط ....... لاتقولون ماتحصل الا تحصل ونص 

وعلى فكره 00 هذا الرجل تزوج من إمرأه أخرى 

نقطه مهمه

الزوجه تقضي أغلب وقتها مع الزوج عكس العشيقه بس اللي ماتعرفونه 

ان الزوج يقضي مع العشيقه أكثر اوقاته 00 وليس مع الزوجه 00 وكما ذكرت بانه يستغل

كل فرصه للقا معها 000 في النت 00 علجوال 00 اي فرصه يجدها سانحه للخروج من 

الدوام 000 

يعني معظم اوقاته معها 0 0 0 وليس مع الزوجه 000

يازوجات الموضوع ماهو معناته ان كل الازواج خونه لا لا لا 000 احنا نتكلم عن الممارسات
الخاطئه اللي تمارسها معظم الزوجات وتؤدي لهروب الزوج 00 نتكلم عن فنون وسحر 
العشيقه وشو سر انجذاب الرجل لها 00 لانها تسوي عكس كل اللي تسوينه 000 ونتي 

تقولين والله سويت له كل شي خطــــــــأ 00

أتمنى يكون تركيزكم بالأشياء المهمه والمفيده 00 وكل وحده تاخذ فقط مايناسبها وحياتها أما 

كلمة عشيقه أو غيرها 000 ماقلنا تشبهوا بالعشيقات والعياذ بالله ( هجوم شرس علي بالجزء الاول ) 

احنا نتكلم عن الأسرار الي تستخدمها العشيقه للوصول لقلب الرجل أو الزوج 000 وهلأسرار تسعدها قبل تسعد لزوج

بس الملاحظ غالبا ان المرأه ( الزوجه ) تسعى جاهده لإرضا زوجها حتى لو كان هالشي على حساب سعادتها 00 وهنا الخطأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ أأ 

وكلمة العشيقه وإن استفزّتكم حقيــقه موجوده 00 لاحد يجيني يقول ماهي موجودها الا موجوده


اتركوا العشيقــه والزوج 000 اتركوا التركيز بالمسميات والصور ركزوا بالنقاط الايجابيه اللي بتطلعون فيها من خلال هالنقاط 00 ركزوا في أنفسكم 00 تطويرها , معالجة اماكن الضعف فيها , أركز على الأمور الإيجابيه في حياتي واترك السلبيه 00 وهالنقطه مهمــه 

النقطــه رقم ( 8 ) 

العشيقــه 00 تزداد فرحا كلمـا عبر الرجل عن رغبتــه بها وزادها ذلك قناعة بتأثيرها عليـه ومدى إغوائها له 00 ومـدى حبـه لهاا 00

الزوجــه 00 تتـذمر من رغبتــه فيها لأنها تعتقـد انه يستغلهــا ,, تحاول تجاهله والهـروب منــه 

الكثير من الأزواج وليس القليــل 00 يشتكون من هذه النقطــه

يقول أحد الأزواج 00 نكون انا وزوجتي نايمــيــن 00 وأشعر برغبـة بالتقرب منها 00 بس أبدأ ألمســهااا تقولي 000 

حرام عليـك العصر كنا سوا تقصــد .....
أو 
غيرها من العبــارات المنفـره 00 

الزوج 00 اففففففففففففففففففففففففف >>>> شفتوا وشلون يطفش الزوج 

والزوجه تشعر بتأنيب الضميــر 00 وقد تعوض الزوج عن ذلك في ليالي أخرى ولكن بعد مرور فتــره تعود للتذمــر من جديد 

النقطه ( 9 ) 


العشيقــه 00 تحدد رغباتها الجنسيـه وتشعر الرجل بأن لديها اسلوبا خاصا في العلاقه الجنسيـه وهذا يجعها اكثر مكانه لديــه ( ذكرنا في فقره سابقه اهمية الجنس لدى الرجل ) 

الزوجه 00 تستجيــب غالبا لما يطلبه الزوج دون ابتكــار ( يعود لقلة ثقافتها الجنسيه ) 0

نتكلم عن البعـَض وليس الكل 00

شوفوا هالقصه ..... احد الأزواج عرض عليـه صديقه المتزوج سهره ممتــعه تنسيـه إسمه 

رفض الرجل بادئ الأمر 00 وامام اصرار الصديق وافـق 00

دخلوا الأثنان الى شقـه 00 وكان فيها بنتيـــن 00 جلسوا سولفوا وضحكوا وغيره 

اخذ الصديق الفتاه ودخــل غرفة النوم 00

بقى الزوج والفتاه الثانيــه 00 وبدت تقترب منه وهو يوخر 

جثــت أمام ركبتيــه ومدت له إيدهــاا 000 وقالت له ممكن تبوس إيدي 00 وقامت بعمـل حركات إغرائيه لإغوائه 

وما ان شعر بقرب وقوع الحرام 0000
خرج مسرعا من الشقــه 000 وهو يفكر باللي صــار 

يفكر بحركاتها 00 بتصرفاتها 00 بمبادرتها 00 الى ان وصل لزوجته مارس معها بشكل اعتيــادي وكل شخص فيهم غطى في سبات عميــق 

اليوم الثاني 00 الصديق للزوج 00 في ناس يسئلون عنــك >>> ياكثر هالنوعية ( الصديق )

يقصد الفتاه اللي كانت في الشقه
كلمها 00 وهي تغريـه بعبارات وكلمات 00 خلته يترك الدوام ويطير لها طيران 

وصل ولقاها مستعده طبعا الرجل لم يكن يفهم ان هناك في وضعيات لانه متعود يمارس بشكل اعتيادي 00

وكل مره كانت تختلق له وضع جديد 00 

اللي نبي نوصلــه من خلال النقاط الثلاث السابــقه 00 
كوني مسـتعده للقاء الجنسي 24 ساعه

مستعده شلون ؟؟ 000 يعني الجسم خالي من الشعر تماما 00 رائحة الجسم جميله وعطرّه 00 رائحة الفم جميـله 00 الملابس الداخليه نظيــفه دائما 000 كوني مستعده نفسيا وتذكري ساعة بدأ العملية الجنسيه تنسيـن كل شي وتركزي في العمليــه فقط 00إبتعدي وابتكري طرق جديده اهم شي احساسك بالمتــعه 00 وذكرنا سابقا اهميــة انك تتثقفيــن جنسيــا 

المطلوب من خلال هذه النقطــه 00 إبتكار وابتداع طرق جديده في الجنس والأهم من ذلك احساسك انتي بالمتـعه 00 يعني حتى وأنتي تبحثيــن وتفكرين بحركات جديده اشعري بالمتــعه بذلك وهناك العديد من الأوضاع المختلفه اللي باستطاعتكي ممارستها مع زوجك بالحــلال 00 والحمدلله كلي ثقه بأنك اغلب قارئات الموضوع على قدر كافي من الوعي ...

واسعي أيضــا إذا كان لديك ضعف جنسي لمعالجة الأمر 00 فقد يكون هناك عامل نفسي او جسدي يجعلك تشعرين بالضعف الجنسي والبرود 00 وبالتالي تكسرين الملل وتجددين من حياتك الجنسيــه....

النقطه رقم ( 10 )

العشيقـه 00 يشعر الرجل معها بالرضـا التام 00 فهو يشعر بالإزدواجيه والتكامل وردّ الفعل المتناسق مع فعلــه 00 

الزوجـه 00 يشعر الرجل معها بأنه الضحيــه شقيا ام سعيدا يفتقـد العلاقه الحميميــه فعاطفته تقـع هنــاك 00 

طيب لـيش تقــع عاطفتــه هنــاك 00 ؟؟؟ تدرون لـيش ؟؟ 

لأنها تحب كل ذره بتكويــنة هذاالرجــل 00 

طيــب تذكرون يازوجات في بداية علاقتك بزوجك كيف كانت العلاقــه متأججه وكلها حب ومشاعر وتذوبين من أول لمســه له 00 من أول همســه 

حاولي تستعيدي مشاعرك الحميمــيه مع زوجك 00 ولا تعطين للحقد والضغيــنه مجال إنه يدخل بيـــنكم

حبيــه 000 وإعشقيه بكل صدق 00 أكيد هلإنســان حبك في يوم ساعدك في يوم مسح على راسك في يوم 00 إذكري مزاياه واتناسي عيوبه 00 اللي مايخلى منها بشـر على وجه الأرض 

هاتي ورقه وقلم 00 واحاولي تستعيدي فيها ذكرياتكم الحلوه 00 بعد إنتهائك.... اقري الورقه وتخيلي مشاعرك في وقتها 00 مابتقطعيــن هالورقه الى ونتي تموتيــن فيه طبقيها وشوفي وهالتمرين خاص جدا جدا للمتزوجات من فتره ويشعرون بالملل من حياتهم الزوجيــه 

الملل يؤدي الى إنهيار العلاقه بينك وبين زوجك حاولي تكسرينه على قدّ ماتقدرين والمنتديات اصبحت مليئه بالأفكار والحركات والكلمات اللي تجددين فيها علاقتك مع زوجك 000 
ونعيـد ونكرر 00 إعشقي زوجــك 00 وحبي كل ذره بتكويــنته وبتشوفي كيف بيأثر هالشي بشكل إيجابي على علاقتــكم

النقطــه رقم ( 11 )


العشيقــه 00 تختار , تحـددّ , تقيـم 00 لذلك لايتجرأ الرجل على تجاهلها والبحـث عن سواها 00 

- الزوجـه 00 سلبيــه لا موقـف لديهــاا سرعان مايمـّل الزوج منها بحثــا عن سواهاا 00 


بقولكم شيءأغلب المتزوجات يطفش زوجها من كثرت اسئلتــها 00 وين كنت وين رحت وهالنوع من الاسئله اللي ذكرنا مسبقا انها تعتبر وسيلة ضغط على الزوج يهرب منها 

وعوضــا عن انك تسئليــنه هلإسئله 00 حسسيه بالثقــه 00 ولكن اذا جتك فرصــه سانحه إرعبيــــه وخوفيـــه ببعض العبارات 000 ههههههه ادري بتضحكون لاني ضحكت في وقتها 

على سبيل المثال 00 والله إن تناظر بس في وحده غيري أقطعك قطعه قطعه ووزعها على الحاره كلها 
طبعا على سبيل المزاح 00 بس إفهم اني مابعطيك مجال ولو بمجرد نظره 00

عباره أخرى 00 طيب تزوج وحده ثانيه مو مشكلــه 00 بس مستحيــل أعيش معك ولو لحظه وحده بعدها 000

النقطه ( 12 ) 

العشيقــه لها شخصيتها المستقلــه 00 وتكلمنا سابقا عن سعيها لتطوير نفسها واعتمادها على نفسها واهتمـامها بتطوير نفسها وشخصيتها تهتم بالتفاصيــل 00 الرجل ماهو أكبر همها 00 ولذلك لاتحاسبــه ولاتثقــل عليه بالإسئله 

يعني كل خطوه تؤدي الى الخطوه اللي وراها 00 

إهتمامها في نفسه وشخصيتها 00 وثقافتها والعديد من مجاالات الحياه الموجوده يؤدي بها انها تكون راضيه عن نفسها وذاتها تمام الرضا فينعكس هذا ايجابيا على حياتها وبالتالي لايهمها شخص آخر سواها.
فيه نقطه مهمه بقولها لكم بصراحه 

انك تضفين عنصر من الغمـوض في حياتك 00 أمر جميــل 00 مو لازم ان الزوج يعرف كل شي في حياتك ولاتخلين نفسك صفحه مفتوحه مثل مايقولون 00 لانه ماراح يلقى شي جديد في حياتكم يضــاااف 00 

- وفي معلومه صدقيني لها تأثير السحـر 00 

انك تتثقفيــن بكل مايهمّ زوجك 00 وبتلاحظيــن اندهاشه ونتي تناقشينــه في هالموضوع 00

على سبيــل المثــال 00 

إنسـانه متزوجه من شخص ميولــه للرياضه 00 تتثقــف بكل مايخص هالموضوع 00 وتناقشــه فيه ولأن الزوج تهمـّه هالمواضيــع بتلقينــه ينشـدّ للجلسـه وبيقضي معك فتره طويــله 00 من الوقــت 

لذلك لاتستغربيــن قضاء زوجك اغلب وقته مع أصدقائــه 00 لان لهم نفس الميول والآراء 

واعطيتكم الرياضه على سبيل المثال وكل وحده أدرى بميول زوجهــااا 00 اهم شي تستعمليــن ذكائك كإمرأه 00 ولكن ليس على حساب نفســك 00

كـل النقاط اللي ذكرناها عن العشيقــه والزوجــه 00 وصلنــا لآخر نقطــه 00 واللي هي النتيــجه والمحصــله النهائيــه 

العشيقــه 00 بعد كل هذا يشعر الرجـل معها بطعم الحيـاه والإنتمــاء فهي تكملــه وتحتويــه 00


الزوجــه 00 يشعر معها بالغربــه وتأنيب الضميـر والمهانه 00 فيلجأ لوسيلة الهروب 00


والهروب هنا مو يعني ياخذ شنطته ويهجّ عن البــلد 00 الهروب اللي نقصـده هنا بألوانه وأشكاله المختلفه 00 واللي تشعر به الزوجـــه وحدهاا 00

عالم الحياة الزوجية
،
الحياة الزوجية



في نصيـحه ماذكرتهــاا 00 


- الحل اللي استخدمتيه لعلاج اي مشكله تصادفك في حياتك ولم يجدّي وجب عليك تغيير هذا الحل إلى ان تصلين الى الحل الأمثل اللي يتناسب مع المشكله

( هالنصيحه مهمه جدا ) 



يعني مثلا اللي صادفتها مشكله مع زوجها واستخدمت حل مثلا وتقول والله سويت هالشي بس مافاد طيب غيري الحل وغيري حتى لو غيرتي حلولك مية مره أهم شي تتوصلين للحل المناسب لان الحل اللي استخدمتيه مافاد فضروري تفكرين بـ غيره 00 والحمـدلله الذي وهبنا نعمـة العقل لنفكـر .



وأخيــرا تذكروا بأن الدعاء يغير من القــدر 00 ركعتيــن قبل النــوم 00 ودعاء 00
اللهم اسئــلك ان لاتجعل في قلب زوجي أنثى غيري في الدنيــا والآخره 00 

واتمنى اكون نقلت لكم المعلومه بشكل صحيح واستطعت توصيل المعلومـات بشكل منـاسب اسئل الله ان يبعد عنــا وعنكم 00 كل أذى وبلى نفسي او جسدي اللهم آميــن


اللي يهمني ان تعمّ الفائده للكـــل وإن تدعون لي بظهر الغيب عسا الملائكه ان تقول ولكم مثلها

----------


## الــغــيره

بصرااااحه اروووع موضووع
الله يعطيج العافيه اختي على التعب 

فعلا في امووور واااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد بعض الزوجات مايفهمنها بالطريقه الصحيحه 

اخر نقطه ذكرتيها تفقهي في هواياته
بالظبط انا سويت جيه 
ريلي يعشق الرياضات 
كرة قدم سنوكر 

صرت متابعه مثله واكثر ادش النت اقرا اعرف متى المباريات اسجلهم

لدرجة انه خلاص تعود يشوف المباريات وياي انا 
ولو راح وشافهم ويا ربعه على طول بعد المباراه يتصل فيني عشان يحللها وياي

في اشياء بسيطه تقدرين تسوينها وتجذبين ريلج لج

ومره ثااانيه كل الشكر لج صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## ss91

مشكوورة عالتعليق الطيب 
وانا عن نفسي وااايد اشيا غيرتها من سلوكياتي وافكاري 
واحس اني صرت مرتاحة اكثر مع ريلي وافهمه

----------


## صمت القصايد1

موضوعج وايد حلو صدق في نقاط وايد غفلين عنها او مانفهمها عدل الله يوفقج ويسعدج

----------


## مجنونة و تجنن

مشكورة اختي و يعطيج العافية

----------


## ss91

اميين يارب 
ومشكوورة عالدعوة الطيبه 


صحييح انه الموضوووع طويل لكنه مفييييد وايد غير عن باقي المواضيييع 
مش روتيني 
والله يحفظ لنا ازواجنا من كل سوء

----------


## ss91

الله يعافيج ختيه

----------


## امل نبيل

موضوعج في قمة الروعة 
جزاج الله خير عالجهد المبذول 
انا عني وايد استفدت،،، صدق في نقاط وايد غفلين عنها او مانفهمها عدل الله يوفقج ويسعدج دوم يا رب

----------


## @[email protected]

مشكوررررره حبيبتي علي هالطرح الرائع وايد استفدت.

----------


## @[email protected]

يسلمؤووو

----------


## @[email protected]

مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## (خيماويه)

الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## هديل حمدان

الموضوع وايد كبير اكبر من هالاسرار لأني مب مقتنعه ولا بكلمه من هالكلام لأنو هالكلام وايد 
خطير علي بيوتنا وحياتنا الزوجيه وتفتح عيون البنات انه أوكي لو خطفتي ريال من بيته
شي عادي وطبيعي لانه زوجته مب قادره تسعده وياريت العلاقه بس تلفونات وحب لا 
تتعدي لاقامة علاقة جنسيه يعني زنا
لإنج يالعشيقه التافهة رح يكون مستمع وياج اكثر من زوجته
ومنو قال انو هالعشيقه عندها أسرار لا عالعكس أنتو بكتابتكم هاذي تسوون منها شي 
وهي ما تسوي ومن قال انها مب بنت ليل 
لا بنت ليل ومشروع بنت ليل الي تسلم نفسها وترضي تسوي علاقه جنسيه حرام
ونجيي للريال انت وينك
تبي زوجتك مهتمه بروحها من الداخل والخارج ومرتاحه واثقة من نفسها
أدعمها ماديا عطيها فلوس تسوي تضويق عسب تستمتع وتشد معدتها بعد الولادات المتكررة
ونشرا العطور واللبس وكل شي يخليها بير فكت بنظرك
يعني ما تقصر وياها لان المراه بطبيعتها تحب تكون دائماً مرغوبا
فساعدها علي هالشي

----------


## ركروكة راك

يعطيج الف عافيه لازم هالموضوع يتثبت لانه مفيد.
الله يبعدهم عنا هالعشيقات. 
فعلا هالرياييل غرائزهم اللي تحركهم.. فلازم الحرمه تعرف تصب عيون ريلها عشان ما يطالع غيها ولاحد يخطفه
و هالعشيقات ما يحلالهم غير المتزوجين غربلاتهن..

----------


## ss91

هديل حمدان 
تسلمين على مروورج الطيب واحترم وجهة نظرج حرف حرف 
صح كلامجالعشيقة شو تسوا اصلا هي بصريح العبارة مش عشيقة انما. ( زااانية )
يعني هي من سيدات اهل النار الله يعافينا 
بس الموضوع يتكلم عن طريقة الحياة 
اللي تمارسها و اعتمادها عنفسها

----------


## لاهوبه

الموضوووووووع قمه 

واشكرج صراحه على جهدج ونحنا محتاجين نفس هالمواضيع المفييييييده والواقعيه ،،،

----------


## سامية22

للرفع

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

الموضوع فيه نقاط مهمة ومفيدة جدااا

بس اللأسف الحياة الزوجية مش مجرد قضاء اوقات متعة ولا يصح المقارنة من قريب أو بعيد بين الزوجة والعشيقة فالمقارنة هنا غير عادلة

ولن تنجح فيها الزوجة مهما فعلت --- والسبب بسيط دور الزوجة مختلف عن دور العشيقة

دور الزوجة لا يقتصر على أمتاع الزوج والسهر على أشباع كل غرائزة الجسدية والحسية والسمعية والبصرية هذا الدور تفعلة العروس بأول الزواج

لأنها متفرغة لهذا الشيء فقط بس بعد سنوات عليها مسئوليات لا حصر لها من تربية عيال ومراعات اهل الزوج ومشاكل الخدم وظبط ميزانية البيت

اما للعشيقة يذهب لها للراحة الجسدية والنفسية والفكرية وهي متفرغة لهذا الدور فقط -----

لذلك يبقي الأجتهاد مطلوب لكن المقارنة غلط غلط غلط ولن تصل الزوجة لو أستعملت كل الطرق للعشيقة ابدا

فالمطلوب يتقي الله الرجل ويلتزم بما امرنا الاسلام بحسن العشرة والمودة والرحمة وغض النظر والرضا

----------


## ss91

يعطيكم العافية على مروركم الطيب واسدال رايكم 

و الله يسعدنا جميعنا

----------


## المغتربة

موضوع يى في وقته

تسلمين حبوووبة

----------


## أم الخليفي

الموضوع كبير وايد بس فايدته أكبر ..

مشكورة يزاج الله خير على النقل ..

----------


## قلب طفله*

ربِّ انزع من قَلبي
تِلڳ الآشياَء التِي تُؤلمني ~
　ربِّ اجعَل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء ۆالآرَض أصعَد بِه إليك 

كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض ~　

ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ كلّماخابت بيّ الظّنۆن ،

اللهم لقد خابَ ظنيّ بهم واحدًا تلو الآخر !و الظن بكَ لا يخيب يا ربّ العرش 

　ربِّ امنحني فرحًا كبيرًا يسعنيّ 

ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا

ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا رحبًا لا يضيق فيه صَدري ~　

ربّ أنتَ القريب , 
و الصاحب
..أنتَ المُجيب
, و السَامع 
..ف آرحَم ضَعفيي

يّ اللهۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ　ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ الأفراح الواهيةبأفراح تَبقى ..　ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبيتلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## ام رولا

ماشاءالله كفيتى ووفيت رووووووووووووووووووعه 
فعلن والله في اشياء نسويه تعوووودبالضرار علينا الله يعين ويقدرنا نرضيهم 
ويسعدنا ويبعدنا عن الحرام يارب العالمين

اللهم اسعد من كتبت الموضوع لتعم الفائده علينا وأجزيها خيرررع كل حرف كتبتها هنا وارزقه من حيث لاتحتسب ياحي ياقيوم اميييييييييييين

لا اله الآانت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## سماي الحلوة

الله يجزاج خير ويبارك فيج ويسعدج دنيا واخره& وبالنسبه لي حفظت الموضوع عسب ارد اقراه بعدين وانتي حبيبتي لااتقصرين ااي محاضرة تحضرينها او استفدت من اي معلومه سجليها واكتبيها بهالمنتدى المبارك وصدقيني بتفوزين بدعوات الملايين من البنات اللي ظروفهم صعبه او مشاكل تحول دون حضور المحاظرات&مرة ثانية الله يوفقج ويحفظ لج ريلج

----------


## ss91

مشكوووورين عالدعوات الطيبة 
و لكم بالمثل ان شاءالله 
و جزاكم الله خير

----------


## كيووت فيس

موضوع صدق مهم ووايد بيفيدنا لانه هذا شي حاصل بمجتمعنا 
صايره الخيانة وايد ولاسباب بسيطه نقدر نتفاداها بس لو شغلنا مخنا اشوي 
تسلمين على الطرح الاكثر من رائع غاليتي
يزاج الله خيرا على الطرح المهم 
الله يسعدج ويسعد الجميع ويبعد عنا هذي الخيانات الزوجيه

----------


## ~Limited~

ما شاءالله عليج الموضوع وايد مفييد وانتي كفيتي ووفيتي
مشكوورة غاليتي ،،
وربي يسعدج ويحفظ لنا أزواجنا ويجعلنا قرة أعين لهم

----------


## طبعي جذيه

موضوووووووووووع وايد مفيييييييييييييييد وحلو 
من وجهة نظري : السبب الرئيسي الي يخلي بعض الريايل يدورون عشيقه ويخونون ويتمسكون فيها اكثر عن الزوجه انه الشيطان يحببه فيها ويعاونه على المعصيه ويخليه يشوف انه هاي العشيقه كامله ويزني وياها ويعمل الفواحش ويعاملها احسن عن زوجته واعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
مشكوره وفي ميزان حسناتج غناتي

----------


## ss91

مرووركم اسعدني ومشكوورين عدعواتكم الطيبه

----------


## ss91

ارفع الموضووع اتعم الفائدة

----------


## اناناسة

الغالية اعرف نيتج انج تساعدين البنات جزاج الله خير جزاء و لكن بكل صراحة

هالمقالة = *خراب للبيوت و مب تصليح البيوت 

الكاتبة الاصلية لهالمقااال المفروووض تخاف الله و ما تكتب

احد المتزوجين قال و فعل و ما اعرف شوووو اقصد مديح بالعشيقة

و ما فيها شعرة بجسمها و يقطر دهن العود !

((( الله يخلي بيزات العشيق المتزوج

لشراء غراش دهن العود السيوفي و القديم !!! 

و لعمل الليزر !!! ))) 

لا ننسى هالمتزوجين مسلمين و الزنا حرام للطرفين 

و زوجاتهم اوادم و مب مكاين

و ليش العشيقة ما تتعدل و ما تتغزل بالريال كمن ساعة و ريال آخر

كمن ساعة و المجموع 48 ساعة ؟؟!!!

تراها عشيقة !!!! ( ) 

لا ولادة و لا شغل و لا دراسة و لا واجبات 

لا طبيخ و لا كناس (** مب كل الناس عندهم خدم* *)

و لا مشاوير العيادة و الجمعية و مجاملة اهل الزوج !!!

لا سهر و لا نفاس و لا وحام ..

جسد بلا فايدة الا لشي واحد

شغلها الشاغل تتعدل و تزني لا غير و بالمقابل تحصل على اموال و هدايا

بيوت و شقق و مجوهرات و الى آخره

**عيب على صاحبة المقالة الاصلية
**

تكتب هالمقال و تشجع الرجال بطريقة غير مباشرة للزنا و عدم الاهتمام بزوجاتهم

مثلا انها تساعد الزوجات !!!!!! ما بحط بذمتي و اقول متعمدة لا مب متعمدة بل تحاول

تساعد .. ولكن 

المفروض ما نلقي دروووس و محاظرات الا من شئ متاكدين انه صالح للنشر ..

الموضوع 

يخرب البيوووت و يفرق الازواج 

و يخلي المرأة تتحسس لاي شعره طلعت بجسدها !!!!!

يا اختي هاي الدنيا و حياااة طبيعية 

و زواج مب معناته 

جنس لا غير !!!

نحن مب حيوانات بل مخلوقات الله خالقننا كي نعيش لنفسنا و ازواجنا و اهالينا الى آخره

مب نقضي 48 ساعة في الفراش الزوجية بجسم يقطر دهن العود !



محد يقدر يخطف الريال الا ان بروحه حاب ينخطف !!!!!

لا حد ييلس يعطي الرياييل حجج عسب يزنون !




ان الزوجة وصلت لمرحلة تحسست بشوفة اقل شعرة قصيرة في جسمها

معناته هي وصلت لمرحلة الوسوااس اللي يدمر الانسان

طبعا صح و مليووون صح الزوجة و طبعا الزوج لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابد

يحافظون على نظفة ابدانهم يكون خالي من الشعر قد المستطاع

و نظيف جدااا برائحه طيبة

و لكن لا يوصل لمرحلة الوسواس ..



الله خالق الانثى و الرجل كي يكملون بعض ..

هالمقال اول مرة قريته كاملا قبل كمن سنة و حسيت وقتي ضاع على الفاضي

بس اعرف وحده سارت الدرس و دفعت و بالاخير ريلها تزوج عليها مرتين 

يعني الان هم 3 و الرابعة في الدرب و لا استفادت من هالدرس

تدرووون ليش ؟؟

لانها ودرت الاهتمام بعيالها و بيتها و كل امورها و

ركزت على شعر جسمها و طرق اسعاد

الزوج ( الزوجية ) ! و العمليات التعديلية للمنطقة و تجميل الجسم 

في نظر الرياييل الحقيقييين هالحرمة ما تنفع لشئ 

الا شئ واحد 




وقت الجد الرياييل يبون حرمة سنعة و مب عشيقة فقط ..و العكس صحيح ...




هالمقال و المقال الثاني اللي ينرفز و يحسس الناس بالاشمئزاز ...

**نحن ما نبا و لا محتاجين لاسرار العشيقات

ال**عشيقات اسرارهن معروفة

اجساد محهزة 48 ساعة للجنس و العلاقة الغير شرعية


**بل محتاجين اسرار الزوجات الصالحات و زوجات الرسول صل الله و عليه و سلم 

**و ازواج الصالحين كرسول الله صل الله و عليه و سلم و الصحابيين و الصالحين

كي نتعلم و نأخذ دروووس لحياتنا و نحاول ما نغلط ..

تتفضل صاحبة المقال اللي على كل درس تأخذ الاف الدراهم !


**وان هالمتزوجه انصدمت بخيانة زوجهـا لها ( لاتستعجلوا بالحكم على الزوج ) 


الغالية في شو ما نستعيل ؟؟

**ما نحكم عليه بالغلط و نعطيه حق 

لان زوجته ما تعرف اسرار العلاقات الزوجية اللي كلنا نعرف شو المقصوود

و في هالزمن نادرا نلقى زوجة ما تعرف او على الاقل بمجتمعات الحضارية ..

البنت قبل ما تتزوج تعرف كل شئ فما بالها الزوجة !!!**

المهم و عقب يبين ان الزوج يخون اقصد يزني مع زميلته و هي جدا قبيحه 

ليش ؟؟؟

لانها باختصار :: ممتازة في العلاقات الجنسية و عوضته عن اللي حرمته ما تعرف تسوي !!!


يا ما نسمع عن رياييل ما عندهم علم بامور الزوجية ! 

في هالحالة معناته الزوجة تدور على عشيق كي

يعوضها عن حرمانها من التمتع الكامل مع زوجها ؟؟؟؟!!!!

او الموضوع مخصص للرجال المحرومين فقط ؟؟؟؟؟

**او الصحيح انه حرام للجنسين كما هو وااااضح ؟؟؟!!!
**
و تتفضل :

اغلب العشيقات زوجات و مطلقات و ارامل 



انزين هالرياييل اللي في الموضوع ما يفكروون ممكن زوجاتهم

يصيرن عشيقات لاصدقاءهم ؟؟؟



او بعد هالموضوع مخصص للرجال و نساء من المريخ و مب حريم خلق الله ؟؟!!










لو انا بيدي جان هالمقال شلته من على وجه الارض عسب ما يخرب بيوت الناس 







*

----------


## إماراتية..

الله يعطيج العافيه اختي على التعب

----------


## أم الكادي

موضوووع رائع جدا ...
بصراحه وايد أستفدت منه..
الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يا رب..
رح احاول اطبق بعض هالامور وكله صعب فالبدايه..
الله يحفظ أزواجنا ويبعدنا عن الحرام ويكونون قره في أعيننا ونكون قره في أعينهم..

----------


## nice world 20

موضوع شيق.....يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## nice world 20

موضوع شيق.....يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## صغنونه متزوجه

تسلمين وفي اشياء صراحه غفلنا عنها الله يجعله بميزان حسناتج

----------


## ss91

&&&&&&&

----------


## ليندااااا

اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك 
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين 
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين 
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين

----------


## عشقي أولادي

رووووووووووووووووووعه والله ..

بس انا عندي نقطه .. العشيقه او اي كان نوع المراه تراها فاضيه و ماوراها أي مسووليات او شي يقدر خاطرها عكس الزوجه البيت و اليهال و غيره و غيره 
بس الموضووووووووووع حلو و مفيييييييييد وااااااايد

----------


## أم صنقور

تسلمين الغالية 

والله يعطيج على نيتج

الصراحة قريت المقال وجميع الردود

وانا اقول الله يعطيج ع نيتج

وماهو تحيز للعشيقة ولا لزوج الزاني ولا للزوجة الزانية

وانما كان للتنبيه الغافل وللتعليم الجاهل

وفي الاخير الزوجة الصالحة أجرها فالدنيا وفي الآخرة 


والزوج الصالح كذلك

والله يبعد عنا غضب الله ويرزقنا رضاه

ويهدي ازواجنا واخوانا وابناءنا ويصلحهم لنا 

السموحة ع الاطاله

----------


## am_seeef

يزاج الله كل الخير ربي يوفقج ومشكوره علا الموضوع الطيب

----------


## ss91

تسلموون لي و انا صج اعتبركم مثل خواتي عسب جي نزلت هالموضووع 
ورضا ربي فوق كل شي لاني مستحيل احطي موضووع او ارد رد اندم عليه

ومشكورات على مرور كم الطيب

----------


## @عالم الصمت@

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة تسلمين لو فيه تصويت لصوتلج كأفضل موضوع

----------


## عصفورة بيضة

الله يسعدج علي هالنقل الرائع انا استمتعت واستفدت وكأني كنت في المحاضرة ماشاء الله عليج
الله يبارك فيج ويحفظ لج زوجك ويحفظ لي زوجي من كيد الكائدات ويحفظ وكل الرجال يارب

----------


## ss91

يعطيكم العافية 

حبيييياتي

----------


## ss91



----------


## ss91

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

مشكووووووووووووورة

----------


## ss91

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## ام_جمعه

يزااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير عالموضووووووع القيم

----------


## عروس العيم

يعطيج العافية اختي عالمووضوع الرااائع 
فعلا مفيد ونصايح تنفعنا للمستقبل

----------


## ss91

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## ام مريم3

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ss91

سِبحآنَ اللِهَ ؤ بحمَدهَ , سِبحآنَ اللِهَ العظيَمْ 
لآ إلهـ إلآِ آللـه ؤحدَهـْ لآ شِريَگ له 
آسِتغفًرَ آللهَـ ؤ أتؤبَ إليِـهـ

----------


## ss91

اللـهم اجعلنا ممن حفظك فحفظته، وممن
 استنصرك فنصرته، وممن استهداك
 هديتــه، وممن استغفرك فغفرت
 له وممن دعاك فأجبت
 دعاءه

ومـمـن تـوكل عليـــك فكفيتــه
اللـهم اجعلنا من المتوكلين

----------


## اوكسجني

ياليت تذكررررررررووون اسم ناعمه الهااااااااااشمي .. وماتنسووووووووووووووونها لان حقوووووووق فكريه مب بساهل انقل وبس .. المهم اذكر المصددددددر نص المنتدى مواضيعها ولا حد يذكرها

----------


## اوكسجني

تسلم ناعمه ع الطررررح المحاظظظظظظظظظظظرة وتلمين ع نقل الحلوووو لها

----------


## كلي امل ~

بصراحه اول مره اشوف في سيدات الامارات موضوع جي مفيد 
وسويت دعايه لموضوعج عسب خواتي يقرونه ويتثقفون 
لان بصراحه واايد مفيد الموضوع
وبما اني مقبله على الزواج حسيت اني استفدت وايد وايد

ربي يحفظ لنا ازواجنا ويهديهم لنا ويسعدنا يارب

،

لج الف شكر اختي على طرحج القيم 
وربي يسعدج ويوفقج وينور حياتج 

كل الود
.

----------


## أم الأولاد 3

من اااااااروع ماااااقرأت

----------


## مون 55

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك , أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت , أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## M!ss GoGo

> الغالية اعرف نيتج انج تساعدين البنات جزاج الله خير جزاء و لكن بكل صراحة
> 
> هالمقالة = *خراب للبيوت و مب تصليح البيوت 
> 
> الكاتبة الاصلية لهالمقااال المفروووض تخاف الله و ما تكتب
> 
> احد المتزوجين قال و فعل و ما اعرف شوووو اقصد مديح بالعشيقة
> 
> و ما فيها شعرة بجسمها و يقطر دهن العود !
> ...


كلام ولا اررروع
ف الصميم بصصراحه
ربي يوفقج في حياتج حبيبتي
=)

----------


## تـاآمـي

بصراحه الموضوع ولاااااااااااااااااا اروع وانا اشهد...
صح ان العشيقات ماوراهن شي وهن جاهزات 24 ساعه حق المتعة واستغفر الله بس الموضوع يذكركن بأن نحن مش ناقصات وهالخايسات مش احسن عنا بالرغم من انشغالنا بالبيت والعيال ومشاكلهم وهمومهم إلا ان الموضوع يذكركم باللي يبغيه الريال بالضبط..
بصراحه شاكره راعيت الموضوع لأنها فتحت عيني على اشيا انا غافلة عنها..

----------


## طيفتي

احلى موضوع قراته فكل المنتديات 
الله يجزيج الف خير والله ينور عليج 
وموضوع روووعه

----------


## بناتي كبروا

> الغالية اعرف نيتج انج تساعدين البنات جزاج الله خير جزاء و لكن بكل صراحة
> 
> هالمقالة = *خراب للبيوت و مب تصليح البيوت 
> 
> الكاتبة الاصلية لهالمقااال المفروووض تخاف الله و ما تكتب
> 
> احد المتزوجين قال و فعل و ما اعرف شوووو اقصد مديح بالعشيقة
> 
> و ما فيها شعرة بجسمها و يقطر دهن العود !
> ...



100% انتي صح ... العشيقة ما تطلع والسلام لازم مواعيد بالاول وعشان موعد بعد يومين او 3 تلاقينها سوت سنفرة وسكراب كامل من والى ... لكن الزوجة والله لو تسويها كل يوم زوجها يلومها ووين وعيالج وانتي بدون مسؤولية ... واصلا مجزة نفسها تماما حق ها اللقاء نفسيا وجسديا وتكون لاغيه اي ارتباط ... اما الزوجة يلا مرة وخلاص ويلا بطلع مع الربع

----------


## بناتي كبروا

وازيدكم من الشعر بيت .... وحدة كاتبه انها خانت زوجها لانه ما يعرف كيف يعاملها بالفراش .. (انا ما اشجع على الخيانه والحرام) بس مثل ما هم يبون ترى نحن بعد نبي ... المشكلة انهم ما يعرفون غير عن حقوقهم وبس

----------


## تـاآمـي

بنات انا من عرفت ان ريلي مجرد بس بجرد يراسل بنات ولأول مره واجهته قلتله ليش؟؟ في شو قصرت فيك؟؟!
تخيلو كان عذره لأنج مومريحتني بالكلمه الطيبه ومومهتمه فيني!! توفعت هالعذر لأن كلهم جي !! حتى العذر اقبح من الذنب!!
المهم قلتله ماعندك لسان تكلمني وتتفاهم معاي! انا برتاح وانت بترتاح!
قلتله اسمع انا بعد ترى بإمكاني اكلم غيرك بيدلعوني وبيريحوني وبقولك عذري إنت مش مريحني!!
 :24: جان يعصصصصب قلتله شفت كيف احترق قلبك يوم تخيلت!! هذا احساسي فيك ألحين! قلتله كيف قلبك طاوعك !!
والله انهم مايسوون وانتو بكرامه بولة عيالي سوري ع الكلمه .. اقولكم قفط ماعنده رد!!!

----------


## Ch3nel

شو هالموضوع العجييييييييييييب


يلا يالمعرسات جاري التطبيق و الملقوفات أنا اولهم بنسيفه بمخنا الحلو 


العضوة يزاها الله خير سوت فيكم خير و نقلت المقال 

ليش معصبين ؟؟ 

ما قالت شي غلط هذا الصح و الواقع 

أنتو ما تعرفون د.ناعمة الهاشمي ، و الله انها عسل 

أنا ما أرضى حد يتكلم عن مقالاتها لان مقالاتها من اروع ما قريته بحياتي 


و اللي يمشي وراها ما يضيع


و الحرمة اللي ترمسون عنها خذت دورة او استشارة عنها

و بعدين عرس عليها ، هي يمكن ما عرفت اطبق كلامها ......

تسلمين الغالية عالموضوع العجيييييييييب

----------


## mawasim

موضوع جميل وممكن الكل يستفيد اكيد لكن فيه تحيز و عثرات. 
البنات و العضوات ذكرو منها فما بعيدها. 


الشي الجميل انه المرأه يكون عندها ثقافه و علم. يكون عندها شخصية ملفته و جميله بما يتناسب مع دينها و مجتمعها. وانا مع انه الزوجه اتدور و تتعلم و تتثقف في ما يخص العلاقه الزوجيه و كيف تنجحها. 
و هذا الشيء بالعكس مطلوب من قبل بعض الرجال. انها تهتم بنفسها و تتجمل (لنفسها اولا و ثم لزوجها لانه يشعرها بالقوه).
المرأه عليها ان تحب نفسها اولا ! 
الزوج مكمل لحياتها كما هي مكمله لحياته.
يا ريت بعض الرجال يقدرون زوجاتهم و ينتبهون لعمارهم يوم يتعرضون لتحرشات بعض النساء الفاقدات للأخلاق و الدين...و يذكر انه عنده زوجه ممكن تسعده و اتريحه 
اذا مقصره يقولها، يكلمها، يحاورها!! وهاي اهم نقطه الحوار الحميم بين الزوجين..في ما يخصهم كزوج و زوجه.. 
حلو اتكون الزوجه، شريكة عمر، ام، صديقه، عشيقه..الخ يقدر الزوج يكلمها في كل شي يدور في باله. اتكون عاقله و حكيمه و في نفس الوقت اتخفف عنه.
عندها شخصيتها المستقله و عقلها الراجح. وهاي اهم شي. 

لكن وين الانصاف في حق المرأة (الزوجه ، الام، المربية المهتمه لبيتها و المهتمه في نفسها)
لازم اتكون سوبر ومن مب حرمه عاديه!
لكن الريال محد يحاسبه اذا قصر في حقها، مثل ما له حقوق عليه حقوق!

(مش فقط في العلاقه الحميمه)
قليل جدا من الرجال يقدرون زوجاتهم و الوظيفه العظيمه الي امامهم من تربية اطفال، و بيت و زوج... كم زوج يرجع من شغله و يدلع زوجته و يقدر تعبها في الحفاظ على بيته و الحياة الي هو فيها! يقدر وقوفها في المطبخ، الولاده، التربيه، و كل هذا الي هي اتسويه !! كم زوج يوم يرجع البيت ينصت لكلام زوجته عن يومها كيف كان. عيالهم شو سوو فيها! هي كشخص...مش بس الريال يشتغل .. ترى الزوجه شغلها ما له وقت دوام رسمي و يتنهي بوقت محدد) يكلمها و يسمع لها يقدرها...مب بس يتحرطم مرتي ما اتسوي و مرتي ما اتكلمني عدل و مرتي في السرير ...الخ الخ الخ ...نادر وجود مثل هالازواج 

مب هاي الزوجه خربت جسمها عشان اتيب عيال، مب هاي الزوجه اتحافظ على سمعتك يا زوج و مالك، اذا الزوج ما يعجبه ليش يتزوج بنت الناس و بعدين يتحرطم يوم تحمل و جسمها يخترب و اتربي و تكون في النفاس و تتحمل كل هالاشياء عشان زوجها...

كل مرأه اتحب اتكون جميله و مرغوبه. ولو بأيدها اتفضل اتكون مثل العشيقه لزوجها ..لكن يا زوج لا تحاسبها اذا ما بغت عيال عشان جسمها ما يخترب، ولازم ميزانيه عشان اتحافظ على جمالها و جاذبيتها..(فالمبالغ الي بتصرفها على عشيقتك عطها لزوجتك اتكون لك العالم كله و بالحلال )

الله سبحانه و تعالى وصى على النساء، الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام وصى على النساء.... و نحن كل كلامنا كيف نسعد هذا الرجل!! 

اتمنى كلامي يكون منطقي ههههه

----------


## شما الهاجري



----------


## ليمونته

مووضوووع رووعه 
نقاااط جدا مهمه 
حفظته في المفضله برجع اقراه بين فترة و فترة ان شاء الله

تسلمين الغاليه و يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم قناص

الموضوووع شيق وحلو وايد ماحسيت بالملل كلش وانا اقرأه
بانتظار مواضيع حلووه ومفيدة من هالنوع

----------


## مثلي قليل

لي عوده ...محجوز

----------


## كلامي عسل

ماشاء الله الله يعطيج العافيه والله استفدت واايد اشياء صح اني ما معرسه ولا مقبله ع الزواج بس فعلا ركزت ع بعض النقاااااط واتفهمت اشياء وااايد ما جذبتي ابصراحه وضحتي كل شي
والحمد الله في واييد اشياء انا عارفتنها عن سبب هروب الزوج الى العشيقه وايد اشياء والحمد الله شفتج ذكرتيها بالموضوع 


اتمنى الاخوات يستفيدوووون من ها كله واكبر غلط الحرمه تودر بيتها وتروح بيت اهلها هااي مب حل للمشكله

الله يرزقج بكل اللي تتمنينه يا رب ويحفظلج اهلج وريلج وعيالج وجزاج الله خير

----------


## تيماا

موضوع وايد حلو ومفيد

----------


## فدى UAE

موضوع وايد حلو تسلمين 

الغالية كيف اروم احضر محاضرات ناعمة الهاشميي؟

----------


## ام مصطفى..

:6:  الموضوع يباله يلسسسسسسسسه طويله .. 
موفقه الغلا

----------


## همس الشوامخ

مفيد جدا
الله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## اناناسة

> 100% انتي صح ... العشيقة ما تطلع والسلام لازم مواعيد بالاول وعشان موعد بعد يومين او 3 تلاقينها سوت سنفرة وسكراب كامل من والى ... لكن الزوجة والله لو تسويها كل يوم زوجها يلومها ووين وعيالج وانتي بدون مسؤولية ... واصلا مجزة نفسها تماما حق ها اللقاء نفسيا وجسديا وتكون لاغيه اي ارتباط ... اما الزوجة يلا مرة وخلاص ويلا بطلع مع الربع


ترى العشيقة هي عشيقة !!! يعني مخلوقة للجنس لا غير ! يعني *شغلها الشاغل شئ واحد لا غير* !! 

ما يدش العقل و لا من العدل ان يتم مقارنة العشيقة مع زوجة محترمة تنحط بالعيون و القلب  :31: 

او يتم الطلب من الزوجة ان تكون فقط و فقط و فقط عشيقة ( في هالحالة ما تقدر تحمل و تييب له

ذرية لان جسمها بيخترب ! )

و في هالحالة كيف بتقوم بواجباتها اليومية و الاساسية ؟؟



موضوع غير هادف و يسبب بتخريب عقول النساء ( كأننا ناقصين ) 




> بنات انا من عرفت ان ريلي مجرد بس بجرد يراسل بنات ولأول مره واجهته قلتله ليش؟؟ في شو قصرت فيك؟؟!
> تخيلو كان عذره لأنج مومريحتني بالكلمه الطيبه ومومهتمه فيني!! توفعت هالعذر لأن كلهم جي !! حتى العذر اقبح من الذنب!!
> المهم قلتله ماعندك لسان تكلمني وتتفاهم معاي! انا برتاح وانت بترتاح!
> قلتله اسمع انا بعد ترى بإمكاني اكلم غيرك بيدلعوني وبيريحوني وبقولك عذري إنت مش مريحني!!
> جان يعصصصصب قلتله شفت كيف احترق قلبك يوم تخيلت!! هذا احساسي فيك ألحين! قلتله كيف قلبك طاوعك !!
> والله انهم مايسوون وانتو بكرامه بولة عيالي سوري ع الكلمه .. اقولكم قفط ماعنده رد!!!


 ردج عليه صح100% و هالمفروض عسب يحسون في الحريم

----------


## اناناسة

> موضوع جميل وممكن الكل يستفيد اكيد لكن فيه تحيز و عثرات. 
> البنات و العضوات ذكرو منها فما بعيدها. 
> 
> 
> الشي الجميل انه المرأه يكون عندها ثقافه و علم. يكون عندها شخصية ملفته و جميله بما يتناسب مع دينها و مجتمعها. وانا مع انه الزوجه اتدور و تتعلم و تتثقف في ما يخص العلاقه الزوجيه و كيف تنجحها. 
> و هذا الشيء بالعكس مطلوب من قبل بعض الرجال. انها تهتم بنفسها و تتجمل (لنفسها اولا و ثم لزوجها لانه يشعرها بالقوه).
> المرأه عليها ان تحب نفسها اولا ! 
> الزوج مكمل لحياتها كما هي مكمله لحياته.
> يا ريت بعض الرجال يقدرون زوجاتهم و ينتبهون لعمارهم يوم يتعرضون لتحرشات بعض النساء الفاقدات للأخلاق و الدين...و يذكر انه عنده زوجه ممكن تسعده و اتريحه 
> ...


كلامج فوق المنطقي ماشاءالله  :32:

----------


## العصبيه

مشكوره حبيبتي على هذا الموضوع بس انا عندي نقطه ليش دايم حاطين على الحرمه والريال ما يسوي شي 
مثﻻ الحرمه مب مقصره وياه في كل شي ﻻ في حركات وﻻ دلع وﻻ غيره من الاشياء بس بعد مب عايبنه شي 
العموم مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------


## اناناسة

> مشكوره حبيبتي على هذا الموضوع بس انا عندي نقطه ليش دايم حاطين على الحرمه والريال ما يسوي شي 
> مثﻻ الحرمه مب مقصره وياه في كل شي ﻻ في حركات وﻻ دلع وﻻ غيره من الاشياء بس بعد مب عايبنه شي 
> العموم مشكوره اختي على الموضوع



السبب في مجتمعنا الحريم هن المقهورات من جي يحطن حرتهن في الحريم شراتهن

----------


## hassosah

up up up

----------


## زنوبه ماركه

موضووع أكثر من رائع 


يعطيييج العافيه إختي

----------


## ss91

تسلمون ع مروركن الطيب 
وانا عن نفسي حطيت هالموضوع لانه وااايد فادني فحياتي 
انا زوجي مماكان خاين وعمرة ما كلم بنات بس تعلمت كيف اجذبه 
واخليه يعشقني و الحمدلله استوت احلا وافضل و عرفت اللي يبيه واللي 
يعجبه والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : الدنيا متاع وخير متاعها الزوجة الصالحة 
ماقال ياريال الحرمه تكرف وتتعب وتشقى تحملها واصبر عليها ولا تستمتع فدنياك عشانها
لين تموت والله ياخذ امانته وعقب استمتع فالجنة !!!!

----------


## reemane.m

يعطيج الف عافيه 

هالموضوع ممكن يغير حياة كثيرين للافضل 
المهم فهم الكلام صح

----------


## شوق الدروب

الله يسعدج ويهنيج في حياتج يختيه موضوع ممتاز جدا جدا جدا انا مب معرسه بس تخبلت على النصايح الي كتبتيها وان شاء الله جريب بستفيد منها في حياتي الزوجيه الله يرضى عليج في الدنيا والاخره(الله يرزقناا بالزوج الصالح)

----------

